# Vendor sales post VapeCon



## ddk1979 (11/9/16)

About a month before vapecon, I saw a vendor or two (who were not going to be at vapecon) come up with some fantastic deals. Imho, this was actually a great strategy to ensure that sales came their way. In some instances, their prices were lower than some vapecon specials. All I can say to them is, well done !!! They saw an opportunity and made the best of it.

Post vapecon, I have only seen one vendor (Vaperite) offer some great deals (I may have missed others).

Now I wonder how vendors are doing, especially those who were not at vapecon. How are their sales when so many people bought so much at vapecon. Yes, I'm sure that people are still buying, but I wonder about the volume of sales at the moment.

The vendors at vapecon seemed to do really well, so they can probably ride easy for a good few months (if not more). The startegy of selling large volumes at reduced prices worked very well for them, but it appears as if the vendors that were not at vapecon are proceeding in the "business as usual" manner, i.e. average to high prices (in some instances).

I would have thought that this is the time for them to have some great sales, just like post christmas sales that we usually see in January (when everybody is supposed to be broke).

Any way, just my 2c.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/9/16)

Vape cartel was at Vapecon and had some good deals for CT guys who couldn't make the event

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (11/9/16)

jsplayn said:


> Vape cartel was at Vapecon and had some good deals for CT guys who couldn't make the event
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




That's 2 vendors that were at vapecon.
The non-vapecon vendors are the ones that I'm referring to.

.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (11/9/16)

Dragon Vapes was not at VapeCon but their prices pre and post VapeCon are ridiculously low. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

Interesting topic @ddk1979 
Have moved this to "Who has stock" just in case vendors want to comment directly or discuss post VapeCon specials.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (11/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> About a month before vapecon, I saw a vendor or two (who were not going to be at vapecon) come up with some fantastic deals. Imho, this was actually a great strategy to ensure that sales came their way. In some instances, their prices were lower than some vapecon specials. All I can say to them is, well done !!! They saw an opportunity and made the best of it.
> 
> Post vapecon, I have only seen one vendor (Vaperite) offer some great deals (I may have missed others).
> 
> ...



Why should they? If they are doing well and offering a great service which to me wins me over than price all the best to them. Sure they will run specials when they ready

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/9/16)

We could not be at Vapecon unfortunately. Would have been the perfect platform to launch our All Day Vapes. But I had previous commitments.

We are running a hardware clearance sale at the moment as we will be concentrating on our e-liquids and DIY in future. Very low prices plus free shipping.

The e-liquids are being sold at a very low price but that will be their price point in future as well - not a 'special'.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raithlin (12/9/16)

We're running a special - but it's only post-VapeCon by coincidence - actually a re-launch special. And no, we didn't make VapeCon.

To answer your question - I think VapeCon had a knock-on effect for those vapers that actually went to it, in that they are probably stocked up for the next month at least...


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/9/16)

AlleyCat Vapes said:


> I think VapeCon had a knock-on effect for those vapers that actually went to it, in that they are probably stocked up for the next month at least...



..or until the latest super-charged mod or tank comes out, whichever comes first.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Maxxis (12/9/16)

Some really nice items up at sale prices on www.lungcandy.co.za/sale. 

Look out for a few more pretty soon!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Dragon Vapes was not at VapeCon but their prices pre and post VapeCon are ridiculously low.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



@OnePowerfulCorsa , Dragon vapes was actually one of the vendors I was referring to in my original post - their prices are really good, but then as far as I know, they are not a B&M store, so they don't have the massive overheads and can offer items at greatly reduced prices.
But I see so many items at non B&M stores going for pretty much the same price as those at B&M stores ....

.


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/16)

AlleyCat Vapes said:


> We're running a special - but it's only post-VapeCon by coincidence - actually a re-launch special. And no, we didn't make VapeCon.
> 
> To answer your question - I think VapeCon had a knock-on effect for those vapers that actually went to it, in that they are probably stocked up for the next month at least...




@AlleyCat Vapes , yes people have stocked up (just like at Xmas), but run a good sale (like those you see after New Year) and the people will come flocking in .... they somehow manage to find the money to buy. So if a vendor could not be at vapecon, run a sale with some really great prices and make up for the fact that they could not attend.

As I mentioned in my initial post, it's all about strategy and making the most of an opportunity.
That's why I thought that some vendors would actually follow @Vaperite South Africa 's example of having a post vapecon sale for those who could not (and those who did) attend vapecon. (I'm one of those who did attend vapecon and who still took advantage of their great discount prices in the post vapecon sale and I'm sure that others did too).

anyway, just my 2c and hopefully some food for thought for vendors.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

